# Does ad blocking herald the end of the free internet?



## qubit (Sep 18, 2015)

Well, does it?

What I can't stand are animations which could be of any type and it doesn't matter what the content is. It's just the movement that annoys me and the faster and more flickery it is the worse it is. For me, it's static ads or bust so I have to use an ad blocker to maintain my sanity. If TPU could have static ads, then I'd disable that ad blocker on here immediately. I actually like seeing these techy ads, too.

(Some people might dispute my sanity, but that's a different argument. )



> Imagine you had to start paying to view content on all your favourite websites.
> 
> Would you give up on the internet completely or happily stump up for good journalism and entertainment?
> 
> ...



www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-34268416


----------



## Blue-Knight (Sep 18, 2015)

I voted "Yes".



Spoiler: Unnecessary comments



Because it is just embarrassing/shocking when an "obscene/undesired" ad pops up in front of you, your family and/or friends.

But I usually white list trusted/known sites which implore for you to disable it. Which does not make much sense either, I rarely click on ads. LOL!





qubit said:


> Does ad blocking herald the end of the free internet?


Not necessarily.

Sincerely, I am surprised there are people who make big money out of internet adverts.


----------



## natr0n (Sep 18, 2015)

What are these ads you speak of ?

...jk

voted yes


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 18, 2015)

to many bad ad's served with exploits not to be online without a ad blocker
the Ad industry cut their own throat by not checking ad's for virus and exploits
then there are the Super cookies that track you to pump ad's at you

Its your own fault if you vist dodgy sites   but when reputable sites start pumping ad's with nastys embedded   then you have no choice
if your sensible you run with an  ad blocker installed

Ps ad blocker's  ghostery cookie killer installed ect


----------



## RandomSadness (Sep 18, 2015)

I use it mainly because some sites overuse ads. I don't mind seeing/viewing them, what I can't stand are the windows opening intrusive noisy ads. On a regular basis, I just block ads on all websites.


----------



## Disparia (Sep 18, 2015)

Seems I'm the first "No". 

I don't block ads - I block sites that I feel are overwhelmed by ads and any that have auto-start video ads.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 18, 2015)

> Does ad blocking herald the end of the free internet?



The internet isn't free.

We live in a capitalist world where advertising is a substantial revenue stream.  Even paid services (Sky, Virgin, BT) deliver shows with...adverts.

The internet is NOT fucking free.

It's pretty, brutally simple.


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 18, 2015)

AdBlock is the savior of internet because it will force internet businesses to design themselves skinnable websites that will have ads incorporated in the "skin". Marketing will be negotiated directly with the producer who wants to cover a number of specifically targeted web sites, rather than getting a slew of unsafe ads from many different sources - AdBlock does not block images from the same domain as the web site, that's where carefully selected ads need to be.


----------



## Frick (Sep 18, 2015)

Use it, disable it on the sites that "deserve" it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 18, 2015)

I don't use Ad Blocker. There are actually exploits that use Ad Blocker to infect your system. You are better off with safe browsing habits and a strong antivirus/malware with firewall.

Plus W1zz makes money off ads. I aint about to frequent the forums and block his cash flow. If you do, you are a dirt bag.


----------



## 64K (Sep 18, 2015)

I use Adblock on sites that are ridiculous with adds (I'm looking at you Tom's Hardware). I don't use Adblock here or on some other sites because the way the adds are done aren't irritating. I know that sites have to generate an income to survive but if this site can do it without being ridiculous and still generate an income stream then why can't others do it as well?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 18, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> I voted "Yes".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
TPU does, doesn't it?

I only block sites where ads make it ridiculously hard to view the site or use it properly....I'm looking at you, Newegg!

Occasionally, I'll pay on a site like The Nexus, because it gives me ridiculously fast downloads with the side benefit of not having ads (removed for paying members).


----------



## MasterInvader (Sep 18, 2015)

Ad´s on the web...what??? 

Voted Yes; Adblock Edge with heavy custom filters = 0 ads


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 18, 2015)

Since when is internet access free?


----------



## johnspack (Sep 18, 2015)

What are ads?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 18, 2015)

you don't pay for your internet?


----------



## Blue-Knight (Sep 18, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Since when is internet access free?


Well, I think we all understood what @qubit meant by "free internet".

I am not paying a single dime to be a member of TPU and post things to increase their database. They pay for these costs in some way.

Will I be here if TPU requires money for me to be a member? No, I cannot afford it in any way (unless it is incredibly cheap, less than 1 cent per day).

I have an income of about $200 /month. What if I had to pay x /month to every forum I am a member? It is simply unsustainable.

The community would decrease dramatically.

Just my opinion.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 19, 2015)

BiggieShady said:


> AdBlock is the savior of internet because it will force internet businesses to design themselves skinnable websites that will have ads incorporated in the "skin". Marketing will be negotiated directly with the producer who wants to cover a number of specifically targeted web sites, rather than getting a slew of unsafe ads from many different sources - AdBlock does not block images from the same domain as the web site, that's where carefully selected ads need to be.


QFT.  Newspapers decide what ads they will accept, where they appear in print, and how they will appear in print.  Why aren't websites doing the same?  Why are they outsourcing it to advertising companies?  Why aren't they controlling what their customers see?  Not only would it get rid of all the ads they _know_ will irritate users, they can provide ads they _know_ are more likely to generate sales because they generally have a good idea who their viewers are.  If they move away from advertising companies, it no longer becomes about clicks and views, it is about a business paying for ad space on a specific website.

This should have happened a decade ago.


Edit: Google blocking certain obnoxious ads in Chrome (I think it was) is an example of Google trying to protect its AdSense program.  If the internet moves in the above direction, Google stands to lose a lot of revenue.  Google has clearly seen the writing on the wall but it can only change its own service and not the services of competitors that are doing the offending.


----------



## qubit (Sep 19, 2015)

And now iOS ad blocker Peace has now been removed from the App Store for being "too successful". Whut?! 

www.theregister.co.uk/2015/09/18/peace_ios_takedown


----------



## johnspack (Sep 19, 2015)

Before you run any ie based apps,  install:  https://adblockie.codeplex.com/  It just goes on from there.  I never see adds,  or popups on cyberfox either using Adblock.  IE is a bit different,  but adblock works ok on it too.  A lot of malware gets in if you don't use those,  so f the adds.


----------



## xvi (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm moving away from AdBlock on to just Ghostery. When I set up Ghostery on a machine, I disable everything except for Google's services. Just can't stand the in-your-face, flashy, auto-playing video ads, etc.


----------



## hat (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes, I block ads. I'm sick of ads. We get bombarded with them constantly. We see ads on TV, all over the internet, most smartphone apps, hear them on the radio, see them in TV shows, movies, video games, see them on huge billboards on the road... they're fucking everywhere. No matter what I do or where I go or what I do I get assaulted by ads. And many ads are much less than savory, downright ignorant. My fiancee is an epileptic, and without APB she would have quite a difficult time browsing the web, almost impossible.

Thanks to ABP we can at least browse the net in peace.


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 19, 2015)

I struggle with this one but I also struggle with the society we've build for ourselves as well.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 19, 2015)

I would much rather give a small donation to the websites i visit then have them rely on stupid ads.


----------



## lZKoce (Sep 19, 2015)

Instantly voted yes. I am so glad someone suggested me an adblocker some time ago. I also matured on its use and disable it on site I do care about.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 19, 2015)

I don't think it is the end to the free internet.  Instead I think it will force a shift in internet advertising to the "non-annoying" ads, and some forms of ad block already allow these ads through.  I think all but the most aggressive forms of ad blockers will eventually allow the non-annoying ads.


----------



## alucasa (Sep 19, 2015)

Frick said:


> Use it, disable it on the sites that "deserve" it.



Pretty much this.

Some sites use horrible ads. I hate, absolutely hate, ads that play a video on its own as well as produce wound. The worst one is trying to trick users to click. if such ads are spotted, then I won't visit such sites anymore even with ad blocker.


----------



## Deelron (Sep 19, 2015)

qubit said:


> And now iOS ad blocker Peace has now been removed from the App Store for being "too successful". Whut?!
> 
> www.theregister.co.uk/2015/09/18/peace_ios_takedown



After hearing Marco talk in a few different places it's not surprising he pulled it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 23, 2015)

I voted for "What the feck has this to do with Science & Technology?"


----------



## RCoon (Sep 23, 2015)

The percentage of ad blocking users is probably still in the single percentiles, while the ordinary domestic users that don't give a toss probably firmly sits in the late eighty percent. Those that use ad blocking tools tend to set whitelists for sites they like, which probably accounts for half of all their internet browsing, so not many websites are really missing out on ad money.

That said, if you think "the free internet" is run on ad revenue alone, you don't know an awful lot about the internet.

People are remarkably good at getting what they want for free. If a website had a paywall (like so many newpaper websites do), people find their daily information read elsewhere.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 27, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> I voted for "What the feck has this to do with Science & Technology?"


True.  Don't we have a networking section?  Actually this is more of a Gen Non topic.

But as long as I'm here - fuck ads.  I not only use adblocker but their element hiding helper for ones that are site hosted - or pretty much anything else I don't want cluttering up my page.

We gradually learned to control our tv experience by using recording devices.  As long as there were a lot of people who watched live tv, advertisers were in great shape.  But as most people began to record shows, the advertisers had to resort to product placement.

Same here.  If you need ad revenue to support your site, host the ads yourself and make me go out of my way to block them.  If you're not willing to do that, too bad - adapt or die.  TV advertisers learned this the hard way and so will web sites.


----------



## NC37 (Sep 27, 2015)

BiggieShady said:


> AdBlock is the savior of internet because it will force internet businesses to design themselves skinnable websites that will have ads incorporated in the "skin". Marketing will be negotiated directly with the producer who wants to cover a number of specifically targeted web sites, rather than getting a slew of unsafe ads from many different sources - AdBlock does not block images from the same domain as the web site, that's where carefully selected ads need to be.



 Yeah I've come across a couple sites doing this now. No way for adblock to catch it since it's literally the background of the site itself.

What really irritates me is the sites that post a message saying: "Please turn off adblock, this site only stays online thanks to revenue from the ads." Pfft, till you actually block ABP connections, bite me!


----------



## Saidrex (Sep 27, 2015)

Just a little thought I always had - It's funny how some people who use adblock are also the ones who say piracy is bad and pirates are thieves because they deny payment to content owner for service or product they use and yet these people do exactly the same thing! Ads = money, using adblock = stealing content, adblock users = thieves. Simple concept. Difference is - it's not illegal because there are no big media giants who will buy politicians and laws to make it illegal (yet).

P.S. I don't use adblock, not because some moral highground but because ads don't bother me.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 27, 2015)

Good point.  I wonder how many people sit through tv commercials.  Think of those poor struggling businesses scraping together their last 100 grand for a 30 second primetime spot.  Oh the humanity . . .


----------



## Silvertigo (Sep 27, 2015)

I figure if you are a member and _use_ a site such as TPU for driver downloads, gleaning info and news, and general enjoyment and amusement, it goes without saying you should turn off your ad-blocker - and occassionally click on an add (I don`t mind looking at Asus adds)

I`ve no idea what the server costs must be - but recurring bills sure can be painful.

How many people come to TPU straight from a google gpu driver search, grab a 200mb download and quietly leave?

That alone is costing someone $$


----------



## qubit (Sep 27, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> I voted for "What the feck has this to do with Science & Technology?"


Perhaps this thread would be better in the General Software section? I wasn't quite sure where to put this when I posted it.


----------

